# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Missä on Wiimoja?

## bussifriikki

Mä haluaisin kuvata Wiima K202 kaupunkibusseja, mutta niitähän ei PK-seudulla enää ole liikenteessä. Eli missä niitä vielä on Suomessa linjaliikenteessä?

----------


## Aleksi.K

Oulussa näkyi ainakin olevan muutamia Wiimoja ja näköjään Salmelallakin löytyy. Samoin niin Karjalassa varmaan löytyy, jostain Lieksa-Nurmes suunnalta..

----------


## bussifriikki

Jep jep. Lieneeköhän missään lähempänä Helsinkiä laatikoita?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Jep jep. Lieneeköhän missään lähempänä Helsinkiä laatikoita?


Jos puhutaan fyysisestä etäisyydestä ihan kilometreissä mitattavalla tavalla, niin Tallinnassa lienee K202-laatikoita jokunen liikenteessä N202-nivelversioineen.

----------


## Eppu

> Jep jep. Lieneeköhän missään lähempänä Helsinkiä laatikoita?


Riihimäellä on tietääkseni 1 kpl. Paras kuvauspaikka taitaa kuitenkin olla Lahti, jossa niitä on edelleen ajossa useita - tosin mikäli KA-raita auton kyljessä ei haittaa. Tampereella Paunun ainoa ei välttämättä enää liikenteeseen tule, vaikka virallisesti sitä ei kai ole poistettu. Jos hieman kauemmaksi huvittaa mennä, niin esim. Porista, Jyväskylästä Kuopiosta ja Joensuusta löytyy joitakin.

----------


## kiitokurre

Länsilinjoilla on vielä auto 35 . Talvis aikaan enempikin vara-auto ja uskosin että on seisonnassa näin kesällä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:40 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:48 ----------

Näköjään toi LL35 on myynnissä...

----------


## C3P

Valkeakoskella kaupungin sisäisessä liikenteessä lienevät edelleen pari Wiimaa taas kun koulut alkavat. Nyt nekin ovat kesälevolla.

----------


## Automies

Kotkassa ja Savonlinnassa on Pohjolan Liikenteellä useita Wiimoja.
Porvoon Liikenteellä on auto 30, JBM-539. En tosin tiedä onko se nyt kesällä ajossa.

----------


## chauffer

Westendin Linjalla pitäis olla nivelenä edelleen ajossa, tilauspuolella tosin...  :Smile:  Ja nettisivujen mukaan myös linjaliikenteessä aito K202, auto nro 14!!! Eli ei tartte sen kauemmas mennä...  :Laughing:

----------


## Tuomas

Olihan tuonne bongauspuolelle jo ilmaantunut sekin tieto, että Westendin Linjalla (ainakin) yksi "nylander" on teipattu Hop On Hop Off -väreihin.

En kylläkään tiedä, onko kyseessä vain lisä-, vara-, hk- tms. auto, vai kulkeeko se päivittäin matkustajien kanssa, mutta kun se on ajossa, se ajelee kiertoajelua vakioreittiä pitkin. Pysäkkejä löytyy ainakin Senaatintorilta, Arkadiankadulta ja Sibelius-monumentilta.

Tosin voihan tämänkin toki tulkita tietynlaiseksi linjaliikenteeksi.  :Smile:

----------


## Tonttu18

> Olihan tuonne bongauspuolelle jo ilmaantunut sekin tieto, että Westendin Linjalla (ainakin) yksi "nylander" on teipattu Hop On Hop Off -väreihin.
> 
> En kylläkään tiedä, onko kyseessä vain lisä-, vara-, hk- tms. auto, vai kulkeeko se päivittäin matkustajien kanssa, mutta kun se on ajossa, se ajelee kiertoajelua vakioreittiä pitkin. Pysäkkejä löytyy ainakin Senaatintorilta, Arkadiankadulta ja Sibelius-monumentilta.
> 
> Tosin voihan tämänkin toki tulkita tietynlaiseksi linjaliikenteeksi.


Tuo seisoo usein Elielinaukiolla, eli siellä voi käydä kuvaamassa.

----------


## Rasbelin

Westendin Linjalla ei ole yhtään K202-korista linja-autoa enää normaalissa HSL-linjaliikenteessä, sillä niiden sopimukset loppuivat viime vuonna ja samoin niiden ikäkin tuli vastaan. WL:n aktiivisessa käytössä on tällä hetkellä yksi K202 ja vähemmän aktiivisessa käytössä on yksi N202. Jos Laatikko-Wiimoja haluaa kuvata, kannattaa suunnata esim. Ventoniemen autoa bongaamaan, jos pk-seudulla seikkailee normaalisti. Muussa tapauksessa esim. Paakinaho on yksi mahdollinen kandidaatti. Lisäksi Meri-Lapissa löytyvät Salmela ja Gold Line.

Onhan näitä montakin, vaikka katoavat kyllä kokonaan jossain vaiheessa.

----------


## Jompero

> Westendin Linjalla pitäis olla nivelenä edelleen ajossa, tilauspuolella tosin...  Ja nettisivujen mukaan myös linjaliikenteessä aito K202, auto nro 14!!! Eli ei tartte sen kauemmas mennä...


Anteeksi jos olen pihalla asiasta, mutta eikö Westendin linjalla ole 3 kpl "Torni-Volvoja" eli Wiima K202:ia jäljellä? 2-akseliset autot nro:t 13 ja 25, sekä yksi nivel nro 96 (ex. 24), onko sitten vielä jotain muitakin vielä olemassa?

Jos vähän uudemmat "Tornit" kelpaavat niin ainakin HelBin Ruhasta löytyy kymmenkunta Carrus Cityä. Kaikki ovat tällä hetkellä seisomassa, mutta rahastuslaitteita ei ole ainakaan vielä riisuttu.

Mites on muuten tilanne Lahdessa nykyään tietääkö joku? Vielä kolmisen vuotta sitten siellä näkyi kesälläkin paljon Wiimoja.

----------


## antsa

Jos oikein laskin niin 16 K202 vielä jäljellä Lahdessa. 270, 276, 278, 310, 311, 313, 318, 320, 322, 324, 325, 326, 327, 330, 336 ja 369 pitäis vielä olla ajossa tai ainaki rekisterissä.

----------


## TRe

Savonlinnasta bongasin hiljaittain Pohjolan 845, 849 ja 851

----------


## Miska

> Jos oikein laskin niin 16 K202 vielä jäljellä Lahdessa. 270, 276, 278, 310, 311, 313, 318, 320, 322, 324, 325, 326, 327, 330, 336 ja 369 pitäis vielä olla ajossa tai ainaki rekisterissä.


Näin keskikesälläkin Wiimoja näyttää olevan Lahdessa ajossa. Tänään siellä käydessäni bongasin ainakin seitsemän eri K202:sta. Numeroita en sen tarkemmin tullut pistäneeksi ylös, mutta edustettuina taisivat olla kaikki eri Lahden Liikenteeltä löytyvät versiot. Linjalla 21 näytti olevan ajossa palikkavaloilla varustetut Wiimat vuosilta 1985 ja 1986. Uukkarit muuten lienevät kesäseisokissa kun ei ainuttakaan näkynyt päivän aikana.

----------


## antti

Tällaisen Wiiman näin alkuviikolla Viipurissa, entinen Oras 18    http://www.fotopankki.fi/aapee/kuva/33355060-211_11650

----------


## jtm

On myös entinen HKL:n auto mutta en muista juuri nyt numeroa mutta olisiko ollut 8856? Vai mitä sanot automies? Oli muuten erittäin asialliset aanet tuossa Wiimassa kun taisi olla putki poikki ja siinä oli oikealla puolella etuovesta keskioviin siniset seutupenkit.

----------


## antti

Bussidatasta on helppo selvittää bussien menneisyyttä. Tämä Oraksen exä on alunperin HKL 8839, BJE-839

----------


## Assamies

Oulussa wielä joitain Wiimoja; eilettäin pongasin peräti 4 kpl. Toissapänä ajoin linjan 6 #22:lla. Eilen oli linjalla 32. Linjalla 9 ollut #63, sekä myöskin Y:kin linjalla 62. Muut hawainnot oliwatten Haukiputaalla, Kiimingintiellä. Peräkkäin linjan 28 #56 -ja 28:n #7. Myöskin linjalla 25 (moottoritielinja Oulusta Haukiputaalle) saattaapi olla wielä Wiima. Joskus ollut #4 tuolla linjalla.  :Cool:

----------


## Assamies

Wiimalaisia Keminseudulla:
Gold Line, linjalla 10 oli #4 n. puolen päivän aikoihin tänään.
Veljekset Salmelan #51 sekä #49, Tornion linjalla. Yksi havainto tänään klo 15.15 Isohaaran pysäkillä, Tornion suuntaan.
Myöskin aikaisemmin mainitsema #99, linjalla 2A. Saattaa olla Heiskasen Liikenteen busseja, operaattoritunnusta ei näy. Ollut aikaisemmin SAS:n värein, mahdollisesti pks-alueella aiemmin historiassaan.  :Confused: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:04 ----------

Oulussa kulkee Wiiman wehkehiä Kiiminki-Haukipudas välisillä linjoilla (-onneksi?  :Wink:  ). Myöskin moottoritievuoro 25 operoi edelleen #4:llä. Satunnaisia havaintoja mm. linjoilla 8 ja 12, sekä 6. Ainakin nämä edelleen kulkevatten: #4, #7, #22, #28, #56 sekä #63.  :Cool:  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 22:29 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 22:08 ----------

Herukka-Oritkari linjalla 15 wielä edelleenkin operoipi #89. #42 on epäselvä kohtalo.  :Confused:  Suosikkipelini #51 (BNA-900) oli viime pe linjalla 32 (Herukka-Kaakkuri, Kajaanintien kautta via Maikkula/Iinatti).

----------


## killerpop

> Valkeakoskella kaupungin sisäisessä liikenteessä lienevät edelleen pari Wiimaa taas kun koulut alkavat. Nyt nekin ovat kesälevolla.


Ja olivathan ne....

----------


## Assamies

Täsmennetään wielä tähän senwerran, että: tarkka aika oli 13.15 Gold Linen #4:n osalta (linjalla 10) ja klo 15.15 Isohaaralla bongattu *Salmelainen* oli väliä Kemi-Tornio ajava #51 (ZCA-855). Wiima K202:lta waikuttiwatten kaikki.
Tunnusmerkkejä Wiimalaisten hawainnointiin: kulmistaan soikea tasainen takalasi, pyöreät takawalot ja myöskin etuwalot, edessä & keskellä *haitarimaiset* leweät pariowet, *tiiliskiwimäinen* siwuprofiili, kaikki ikkunat samassa tasossa... :Cool:  :Biggrin:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja olivathan ne....


ovatkohan nämä vanhoja Vantaan Liikenteen (tai Linjebuss -> Connex -> Veolia) busseja?

----------


## Miska

> ovatkohan nämä vanhoja Vantaan Liikenteen (tai Linjebuss -> Connex -> Veolia) busseja?


Näiden autojen alkuperäinen omistaja on helppo päätellä katonrajan värityksestä.

----------


## zige94

> Näiden autojen alkuperäinen omistaja on helppo päätellä katonrajan värityksestä.


Vasemman puolimmainen voisi olla Connex tai mitä nyt niitä ikinä onkaa ollut, ja oikean puolimmainen espoon auto tai concordia?

----------


## hylje

Vantaan Liikenne (Linjebuss, Connex, Veolia) ja Espoon Auto (Stagecoach, Concordia, Nobina). Suluissa yhtiöbrändin muuttuminen värityksen säilyessä.

----------


## killerpop

> ovatkohan nämä vanhoja Vantaan Liikenteen (tai Linjebuss -> Connex -> Veolia) busseja?


Sikäli, jos autosta on rekisteritunnus näkyvissä, pikaisella Googletuksella löytyy yleensä vastaus - niin perusteellisesti kalustoa on Suomessa inventoitu eri kalustolistoihin.

----------


## zige94

> ovatkohan nämä vanhoja Vantaan Liikenteen (tai Linjebuss -> Connex -> Veolia) busseja?





> Vasemman puolimmainen voisi olla Connex tai mitä nyt niitä ikinä onkaa ollut, ja oikean puolimmainen espoon auto tai concordia?


Vasemman puoleinen on ex. Connex #428 ja oikean puolimmainen ex. CBF #238.

----------


## Pulustaja

Täsmennetäänpäs. Oulussa on ajossa seuraavat K202:t ihan vakiolinjoilla:

#4, Linja 25
#7, Linja 25/26
#15, Linja 39 (aamulla käy lenkin linjalla 20)
#66, Linja 2
#89, Linja 15

Seuraavilla autoilla ei ole vakiolinjoja:

#14
#28
#51
#56
#63
#94

Linjan 28 (Kiiminki-H.Pudas) autoista ei ole viimeaikaisia havaintoja, mutta ainakin elokuussa toinen autoista oli #22, #56 voisi olla vahva ehdokas toiseksi autoksi. Keväällä tuota linjaa ajoi myös kaksi laatikko-wiimaa, joista toinen oli #51. Nyttemmin tuo auto on ajanut vähän missä sattuu.

Auto #17 on piilossa jossain kaikilta harrastajilta. Olisikohan jonkun lähipitäjän koululaisvuoroja tms. kelkkomassa? Ainoa havainto on lokakuulta 2009, eikä tuo ole muidenkaan harrastajien silmien edestä liian usein höylännyt. Jospa Muhokselta tämän yksilön löytäisi...  :Smile: 

#30 makaa Koskilinjan varikolla, ollut siellä keväästä asti. Autosta hajosi ilmeisesti vaihdelaatikko.

Assamiehen mainitsema #42 on sen sijaan poistettu helmikuussa 2010: http://pbl.1g.fi/kalusto/koskilinjapoisto.htm

Lisäksi kiinnostaisi, että mikähän auto käy linjan 39 13:00 lähdön Kaijonharjusta Heikinharjuun. Tässä vuorossa ei pääse Heikinharjusta takaisin Kaijonharjuun, kuten pääsee seuraavilla kahdella lähdöllä. Keväällä tätä lähtöä ajoi #14, mutta nyt autosta ei ole tietoa.

Koskilinjan K202:t ovat vm. 1989-1992. Kaikki laatikot paitsi #7 ja #15 ovat hankittu pääkaupunkiseudulta käytettynä. #7 ja #15 ovat juurikin näitä 1992 -vuosimallisia, ja niiden sisustuksessa on eroavaisuuksia, mm. 1+1+1 -ovitus vrt. pks-tulleiden 2+1+1 -ovitus, takaoven jälkeen ei ole istuimia, istuimet on kovat peltikupit jne.

---

Juuri nythän Oulussa on autoja aivan yli tarpeen, varikolla makaa autoja päivät pitkät. Ehkäpä näitä korkeita ajellaan loppuun, ja jos kabusseja vielä tänne perille saapuu niin lähtevät sitten suurin osa lopullisesti pois siinä vaiheessa. Laskeskelin joskus, että n. 5 korkeaa autoa tänne kumminkin jäisi vielä, jos kabusseja tulisi mahdollisessa seuraavassa sarjassa se viisi...

----------


## killerpop

> Jos hieman kauemmaksi huvittaa mennä, niin esim. Porista...


Porista löytyy edelleen, tässä muutama tuore syyskuinen 
  

Eikä tuo Pori kaukana ole  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Aikaisemmin mainittiin, että Lahdessa olisi Wiimoja. Nyt olisi tiedossa reissu sinnepäiten, tietääkö kukaan liikkuuko ne sunnuntaisin ja millä linjoilla?

----------


## antsa

Periaatteessa sunnuntaina ei tarvis yhtään ei matalaa mutta koska yleensä aina muutamia on korjaamolla niin joku Wiima voi liikkua. Linjaa ei täten ennakkoon pysty nimeämään.

----------


## Kuru

Muutama viima m310/311 on joka päiväisessä ajossa k-nummi-hki.

----------


## SD202

> Anteeksi jos olen pihalla asiasta, mutta eikö Westendin linjalla ole 3 kpl "Torni-Volvoja" eli Wiima K202:ia jäljellä? 2-akseliset autot nro:t 13 ja 25, sekä yksi nivel nro 96 (ex. 24), onko sitten vielä jotain muitakin vielä olemassa?


Kahdella noista pystyi matkustamaan viime torstaina eli 7.10.: auto 25 kuljetti matkustajia Leppävaarasta ja auto 96 Espoonlahdesta Blues-Ässät -peliin. Periaatteessa matkustajien pitäisi siis olla menossa katsomaan jääkiekkoa Burana...anteeksi Barona -areenalle, mutta minulta ei ole kyllä ikinä kysytty minkäänlaista lippua kyseisissä busseissa, vaikka olenkin niitä käyttänyt muutaman kerran. Ja olen kyllä mennyt katsomaan jääkiekkoakin.  :Wink: 

Lisätietoa bussien liikennöinnistä:
http://www.blues.fi/lippuinfo/yleista/

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jalon 33:n, eli Volvo B10R/puolimatala K202 -92 Wiima näkyi vielä olevan ajossa, vaikka uusi 33:n onkin jo olemassa. Tämä yksilö on melko vähän ajettu alkup. Lasse Julinin auto, ja kaiketi viimeinen tämän korinen Turussa. Ikäisekseen hieno auto, jos nyt verrataan vaikka iänikuisiin B10M Volvoihin - ainakin sillon kun on kunnossa.

----------


## Assamies

Tänään tulin Wiimalla, linja 12 ja #22. Eilen näin Wiima-kohtauksen. Toista osapuolta ei enää muista.  :Frown:

----------


## TEP70

Lappeenrantaan siirrettiin jokin aika sitten ilmeisesti Turusta vuosimallin 1993 Savonlinja-konsernin K202 nro 193. Pari kertaa olen sen kuljettajanvaihtoautona liikkuvan nähnyt, mutta en linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## Kuru

PL 116 Suomenojan vara-auto, PL 148 Lapinkylän auto

kuva

----------


## TEP70

> Lappeenrantaan siirrettiin jokin aika sitten ilmeisesti Turusta vuosimallin 1993 Savonlinja-konsernin K202 nro 193. Pari kertaa olen sen kuljettajanvaihtoautona liikkuvan nähnyt, mutta en linjaliikenteessä.


26.10. iltapäivällä tällä Wiima K202 ajettiin vakiovuoro Lappeenrannasta Savitaipaleelle.  :Smile:

----------


## Assamies

Tuorein havainto löytyi Kajaanista. Pohjolan Matkat operoi, paikallisliikenteen käytössä: kuten olettaa sopiikin. :Cool:  Havainto, joka ei ollut vain yksittäistä: kuluneen viikon varrelta. :Redface:

----------


## aki

> Tuorein havainto löytyi Kajaanista. Pohjolan Matkat operoi, paikallisliikenteen käytössä: kuten olettaa sopiikin. Havainto, joka ei ollut vain yksittäistä: kuluneen viikon varrelta.


Vielä mielenkiintoisempaa olisi tietää mikä/mitkä wiimat siellä Kajaanin paikkurissa ovat ajossa?

----------


## Lasse

> Vielä mielenkiintoisempaa olisi tietää mikä/mitkä wiimat siellä Kajaanin paikkurissa ovat ajossa?


Liikenteeltä Gold Linen kautta Pohjolan Matkalle kulkeutuneet K202 Wiimat JBM-428 ja JBM-351 ovat siellä tavanneet olla.

----------


## dima

Savonlinjalla taitaa olla vielä jokunen Wiima: #80 ja #416 ovat M310 korilla, löytynevät Kouvolasta ja Mäntsälästä. 192, 193 ja 194 ovat K202 -korilla ja näistä 193 on Lappeenrannassa (tai lähikunnissa) ja kaksi muuta on yleensä Mikkelin seudulla.

Edit: Ja Heinolassa pyörii #617, myös K202.

----------


## Miska

> Edit: Ja Heinolassa pyörii #617, myös K202.


Onkohan tuo 617 enää talossa? Muistelisin nähneeni valkoisen Wiima K202:n Myllymäen varikolla Vantaalla. En nähnyt autoa kovin hyvin, mutta se olisi voinut olla juuri tuo 617.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

> ...Muistelisin nähneeni valkoisen Wiima K202:n Myllymäen varikolla Vantaalla. En nähnyt autoa kovin hyvin, mutta se olisi voinut olla juuri tuo 617.


Arktisissa Busseissakin eräs harrastajakollega raportoi 617:n siirtyneen juuri Myllymäelle.

----------


## aki

> Jos oikein laskin niin 16 K202 vielä jäljellä Lahdessa. 270, 276, 278, 310, 311, 313, 318, 320, 322, 324, 325, 326, 327, 330, 336 ja 369 pitäis vielä olla ajossa tai ainaki rekisterissä.


Näistäkin on enää jäljellä autot 276, 311, 318, 322, 324, 325, 326, 327 ja 336, tosin numerolle 321 on siirretty Kuopiosta wiima K202 (ex LOY 101 -vm 94)

----------


## antsa

Niin ja näistäkin kesällä poistettu 311, 322, 325 ja 336. Joten vähiin käy wiimat.

----------


## aki

Olisiko kellään tietoa ovatko seuraavat autot vielä aktiivisessa linjaliikenteessä tai edes vara-autoina,

Ketosen liikenne:

6 # wiima N202 ex STA 184
17 # wiima K202 ex HKL 8625
29 # wiima K202 ex HKL 8728
? # wiima K202 ex k.kittilä 1, vm-91
? # wiima K202 ex k.kittilä 3, vm-89

Oulaisten liikenne:

16 # wiima K200 ex EA 164, vm-81 (peruskorjattu Turkissa v.2007)
25 # wiima K202 ex EA 139, vm-86

Paakinaho:

1 # wiima K200 ex EA 94, vm-84
4 # wiima K200 ex EA 134, vm-85
5 # wiima K200 ex EA 33, vm-84
8 # wiima K200 ex EA 124, vm-83
9 # wiima K202 ex Turun citybus, vm-85

Reissu Ruoti:

5 # wiima K202 ex Metsälän linja 14, vm-86

----------


## Nak

> Olisiko kellään tietoa ovatko seuraavat autot vielä aktiivisessa linjaliikenteessä tai edes vara-autoina,
> 
> Oulaisten liikenne:
> 
> 16 # wiima K200 ex EA 164, vm-81 (peruskorjattu Turkissa v.2007)


Oulaisten/Käkelän Liikenne 16, josta ei heti uskoisi, että se on Wiima  :Wink:  kuvahan ei tosin ole ihan tuore.

----------


## TEP70

> 26.10. iltapäivällä tällä Wiima K202  (SL 193) ajettiin vakiovuoro Lappeenrannasta Savitaipaleelle.


Perjantaiaamuna 2.9.2011 SL 193 tuli vastaan koululaislähdöllä 8.20 Lemiltä Lappeenrantaan. Sillä siis ajetaan kaikkea muuta kuin alkuperäisen käyttötarkoituksensa mukaista liikennettä.  :Smile: 

Nyt kun katsoo Matkahuollon aikatauluhakua, tämä auto varmaankin ajaa Lappeenrannasta Kuukanniemen kautta Lemille klo 7.40. Tällähän vuorolla voisi joku päivä ihan kannatuksen vuoksi mennä töihin.  :Smile:

----------


## jtm

> Olisiko kellään tietoa ovatko seuraavat autot vielä aktiivisessa linjaliikenteessä tai edes vara-autoina,
> 
> Ketosen liikenne:
> 
> 6 # wiima N202 ex STA 184
> 17 # wiima K202 ex HKL 8625
> 29 # wiima K202 ex HKL 8728
> ? # wiima K202 ex k.kittilä 1, vm-91
> ? # wiima K202 ex k.kittilä 3, vm-89


Kesällä ketosen varikolla käytyäni kittilän wiimoista oli koneet lähteneet ja poistettu ja ex. HKL wiimoja oli purettu hiukan. STA:n vanha nivel saattaa olla ehkä vielä tulevana talvena ajossa hädän tullen.

----------


## aulis

Ainakin viime talvena tuo ex. STA:n N202 oli Rovaniemen linjalla 3, kun lähes aina aiemmin ollut linjalla 4. Rovaniemellä on tosin nyt autojen määrää linjaliikenteessä karsittu ja ostettu myös uusia autoja (käytettyjä), mukana kaksi Säffle 2000 -niveltä Ruotsista, joten on hyvin todennäköistä että tuo N202 jää tulevana talvena todella vähälle käytölle.

Itse kyllä näen myös mahdollisena, että se palautettaisiin linjan 4 aamuruuhkaan (ellei sinne oteta toista linjan 14 säffle-nivelistä) sillä klo 7:30 ja 8:30 Korkalovaarasta lähtevät sivut ovat olleet varsinkin talvella tuulilasikuormassa, vaikka on ollut nivelbussi käytössä.

Voi myös olla, että tehdään kuten linjalla 5, eli ajetaan joitakin lähtöjä kahdella autolla.

----------


## SD202

> Kahdella noista pystyi matkustamaan viime torstaina eli 7.10.: auto 25 kuljetti matkustajia Leppävaarasta ja auto 96 Espoonlahdesta Blues-Ässät -peliin. Periaatteessa matkustajien pitäisi siis olla menossa katsomaan jääkiekkoa Burana...anteeksi Barona -areenalle, mutta minulta ei ole kyllä ikinä kysytty minkäänlaista lippua kyseisissä busseissa, vaikka olenkin niitä käyttänyt muutaman kerran. Ja olen kyllä mennyt katsomaan jääkiekkoakin. 
> 
> Lisätietoa bussien liikennöinnistä:
> http://www.blues.fi/lippuinfo/yleista/


Uusi (aikataulu-)kausi ja uudet kujeet: ainakin nivel-Wiima näytti olevan ajossa perjantaisen Blues-Ässät -ottelun kuljetuksissa. Ja reittinä taas kerran Espoonlahden reitti.

----------


## jtm

> Uusi (aikataulu-)kausi ja uudet kujeet: ainakin nivel-Wiima näytti olevan ajossa perjantaisen Blues-Ässät -ottelun kuljetuksissa. Ja reittinä taas kerran Espoonlahden reitti.


On ollut jo vaikka kuinka pitkään tuossa vakioautona.

----------


## Assamies

Tuorein Wiimalaisen havainto Kaj:
Pohjolan Matkojen #39, linjalla 4. Havaintopaikka: Pohjolankatu (Kaj. kaup.ksk, aika suht. aamusta).  :Surprised: 
Pvm: to, 8.12.-11

----------


## Assamies

Viimeisiä ainakin Oulussa viedään. Jos vielä halajaa täällä Wiima-kyydillä ajaa: niin Linja 2 - Auto 66. Vähiin käyvät käytettyinä ostettujen Euro3-päästönormien mukaisten Ruotsista tuotujen Scania OmniLink:ien myötä. Lisää näistä: Tuontibussit-sivustolla.

Paljon niitä (OmniLink:it) ajamatta. Mutta eläkeläisellähän ei enää ole mihinkään kiire.  :Twisted Evil: 

Kajaanin lisäksi ilmeisesti saattaa Kemissä ajaa Gold Linen ohella Heiskasen Liikenne Wiima-kalustolla.

----------


## killerpop

> lisäksi ilmeisesti saattaa Kemissä ajaa Gold Linen ohella Heiskasen Liikenne Wiima-kalustolla.


Heiskasen Liikenteen osalta Wiima-kausi on jo ohitse, kun sinne tuli Norjasta muutama matalalattiainen Scania Omnilink. Kaikki kolme entistä Vantaan Liikenteen/Connexin Wiimaa ovat poistettu.

----------


## aulis

Mutta Velj. Salmelahan ajaa edelleen Wiimoilla suuren osan liikenteestään, menkää vain vaikka Kemin linja-autoasemalle milloin vaan, kyllä sieltä Wiimoja löytää  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Missä päin näkisi vielä tällä kaudella kaupunkiliikenteessä K202:ia (tai N202)? Suomessa siis.

----------


## antsa

Lahdessa vara-autona vielä wiima 321 JBM-311. Ainakin tällä hetkellä näkee lähes joka päivä liikkeellä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lahdessa vara-autona vielä wiima 321 JBM-311. Ainakin tällä hetkellä näkee lähes joka päivä liikkeellä.


Ok. Tiedätkö mihin aikaan ja millä linjalla?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tiedätkö mihin aikaan ja millä linjalla?


_Vara-auto_ tarkoittaa, että se on eri päivinä eri autokierroissa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> _Vara-auto_ tarkoittaa, että se on eri päivinä eri autokierroissa.


Jees. Täytynee ihan tuurilla löytää se sitten.

----------


## killerpop

Edelleen myös Riihimäen paikallisliikenteessä voi nähdä yhtä. Ei luulisi olevan liian pitkän matkan päässä edes. Itse löysin tuon 14.8. linjalta 2.
Kuvakin tuosta löytynee, kunhan jaksan laittaa Bussipassikierroksen kuvat esille.

----------


## Miska

Nämä eivät ole varmoja tietoja, mutta K202-Wiimoja saattaisi löytyä Lahden ja Riihimäen seuraavilta paikkakunnilta: 

Kotka-Hamina
Lappeenranta
Joensuu (ei välttämättä ajossa nyt, mutta todennäköisesti talviaikataulukaudella lokakuusta alkaen)
Mikkeli
Savonlinna
Hämeenlinna
Pori
Vaasa
Kemin ympäristö
Rovaniemi (N202)
Kajaani

Vähistä jäljellä olevista loota-Wiimoista moni on nykyään enää hyvin vähällä käytöllä vara-autoina tai koululaisvuoroissa. Oulussakin saattaa Koskilinjoilla vielä olla hätävara-autona joku K202 (ja jos on, niin tuskin tätäkään ennen talvikelejä ajossa tarvitaan). Pohjolan Matkalla on puolestaan ollut useita entisiä Espoon Auton 86-mallisia K202:ia. Näistä joku saattaa vielä olla jossain konsernin liikennealueella ajossa. Todennäköisimmin K202:n saa bongattua Riihimäellä, Joensuussa, Savonlinnassa, Porissa, Kemissä tai Kajaanissa. Vaasassa muuten lienee edelleen käytössä UTU-149 -kilpinen ex. Vantaan Liikenne rautajousin (liekö edelleen myös manuaalivaihtein) vm. 1985!

----------


## antsa

Tuo Lahden wiima näkyy kaikkein todennäköisemmin aamulla n.6.30 - 8.30 torilla koska silloin on ajossa kaikki mikä liikkuu. Aika moni vuoro ajetaan ainakin kahdella autolla per lähtö. Toinen hetki saattaa olla iltapäivä vuoronvaihtoautona varikon ja torin välillä 14 - 15 nurkilla. Oulusta ilmeisesti poistui loppukesästä 63 ja 66 joten siellä ei sen mukaan enää ole k202 wiimalaista.

----------


## aulis

Kemin ympäriltä todella helposti löytää Wiimoja, Velj. Salmela ajaa melko tiheästi Kemi-Tornio -väliä, pääosin K202:lla ja Kutter 8:lla sekä 9:llä. Tuolla tapaan kerran vuodessa käydä  :Smile: 
Mielenkiintoista on myös se, että autoissaan tällä yhtiöllä on buscomin laitteet, eikä pusatecin.

----------


## Palomaa

> Kemin ympäriltä todella helposti löytää Wiimoja, Velj. Salmela ajaa melko tiheästi Kemi-Tornio -väliä, pääosin K202:lla ja Kutter 8:lla sekä 9:llä. Tuolla tapaan kerran vuodessa käydä 
> Mielenkiintoista on myös se, että autoissaan tällä yhtiöllä on buscomin laitteet, eikä pusatecin.


Miten siinä on Buscomit? Käytetäänkö siellä muka Buscomeja? o.o

----------


## aulis

> Miten siinä on Buscomit? Käytetäänkö siellä muka Buscomeja? o.o


Kyllä, Buscom, johon on ilmeisesti ohjelmoitu Matkahuollon tuotteet. Oma arvokorttini toimi hyvin, ja muiden matkustajien sarja- ym. liput myös. Siis siihen myyntilaitteessa olevaan sirukorttilukijaan työnnettiin. Tulostetut liput oli aika lailla erinäköisiä kuin Pusatecin, mutta samat tiedot niissä oli. En kyllä tosiaankaan tiedä, miten Salmela on Buscomiin päätynyt - ehkä sai Concordialta autojen kylkiäisinä?  :Very Happy:  tai sitten ei..

----------


## LateZ

> En kyllä tosiaankaan tiedä, miten Salmela on Buscomiin päätynyt - ehkä sai Concordialta autojen kylkiäisinä?  tai sitten ei..


Buscomia käyttivät muiden muassa Satakunnan Liikenne, Koiviston Auto -yhtymä, Pekola-yhtiöt. Salmelalla Buscomit olivat käytössä jo silloin, kun monen isomman firman autoista sai perinteisiä Almex-kuitteja. Salmelan päätyminen Buscomiin ei siis ole mikään erityinen ihmetyksen aihe.

----------


## bussifriikki

Riihimäellähän liikkuu siis vielä K202:ia. Ilmeisesti Ventoniemen? Tietääkö kukaan, millä linjalla ja mihin aikaan sen näkisi?

----------


## Sami Koskinen

> Riihimäellähän liikkuu siis vielä K202:ia. Ilmeisesti Ventoniemen? Tietääkö kukaan, millä linjalla ja mihin aikaan sen näkisi?


Kyllä, Ventoniemi vastaa Riihimäen sisäisistä linjoista toistaiseksi. Vajaan viikon vanhat havainnot lienevät yhä arvokkaita. Ventoniemen autokierrot tuntuvat riippuvat tilausajomyynnistä tai sattumasta (tai molemmista), joten varmimmin pääset laatikon kyytiin yksinkertaisesti saapumalla Riihimäen rautatieasemalle odottelemaan. Havaintojen perusteella laatikko kun saattaa olla lähes millä tahansa linjalla, mutta Riihimäellä helpottaa kaikkien linjojen kulkeminen rautatieaseman kautta.

Ventoniemellä tosiaan on yksi K202, Vantaan Liikenteeltä peräisin oleva auto numero 19.

----------


## LateZ

Tiistaina ainakin  ajoi linjaa 1 iltapäivällä 15-16 aikoihin.

----------


## jtm

Eilen tiistaina 11.9 Lahden liikenteen #321 ajeli linjalla 11 ja juuri vartti sitten lähti linja-autoasemalta ilmeisesti varikolle. Siihen suuntaan lähti ja kilvet tyhjinä.

----------


## jtm

Tänään torstaina 13.9 klo 11:50 vuorossa Torilta Renkomäkeä kohti linjalla 71 lähti Reissuruodin #13 (ex. TKL #608) Scania N113 / Wiima K202 matala. Tarjosi vielä 20v ikäisenä todella hyvää kyytiä!  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tänään torstaina 13.9 klo 11:50 vuorossa Torilta Renkomäkeä kohti linjalla 71 lähti Reissuruodin #13 (ex. TKL #608) Scania N113 / Wiima K202 matala. Tarjosi vielä 20v ikäisenä todella hyvää kyytiä!


Millä paikkakunnalla?

----------


## Pera

> Millä paikkakunnalla?


Oliskohan Lahti :Wink:

----------


## Bussiterminaali

Porvoossa sinnittelee vara-auton roolissa BT #30 jonka näin itse 12.9 Isnäsin vuorossa aamulla. Salostahan löytää varmaan vieläkin K202-matalia varsin tyylekkäillä alusta+vaihteistoyhdistelmillä.

----------


## jtm

Tuo Reissuruodin #13 on Voithin laatikolla. Aika asiallinen äänimaailma!  :Very Happy:  Myöhemmin päivällä havaitsin useaan otteeseen vielä liikenteessä 71:llä. Hyvin kulki, tosin vähän tuntuu jo paras puhti olevan poissa. Takapenkillä istuessa oli aika lämmin ja sai hyvät tärinät. Olisikohan kyseinen vehje ihan päivittäisessä jossa jos joku tietää paremmin?

Myöhemmin päivällä pääsin vielä Lahden liikenteen viimeisellä laatikolla #321 ja tarjosi kyllä helkutin hyvää ja tasaista kyytiä vielä  :Very Happy:  Oli ulkoa sekä sisältä erittäin hyvässä kunnissa vielä!

----------


## Jörö

Gold lineltäkin on ilmeisesti poistettu nyt K201 wiima ja K202 taitaa olla vielä varalla. Tilalle tuli 2kpl Carrus City: http://kalusto.arktisetbussit.com/ko...p?haku=TGN-507. Sinällänsä ihan hyviä wiimojen seuraajia, mutta ikävä tulee Gold Linen wiimoja.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Gold lineltäkin on ilmeisesti poistettu nyt K201 wiima ja K202 taitaa olla vielä varalla. Tilalle tuli 2kpl Carrus City: http://kalusto.arktisetbussit.com/ko...p?haku=TGN-507. Sinällänsä ihan hyviä wiimojen seuraajia, mutta ikävä tulee Gold Linen wiimoja.


Tuo City näyttää olevan KA:n raita-väreissä. Eikö sen pitäisi olla Gold Linen valko-oransseissa?

----------


## Jörö

> Tuo City näyttää olevan KA:n raita-väreissä. Eikö sen pitäisi olla Gold Linen valko-oransseissa?


En tiedä, olihan GL:n Wiimatkin KA-raidassa.

----------


## antsa

Kyllä tuo Ruotin auto ajelee Lahessa mut ei ihan joka päivä. Scalat on pääasiassa linjalla mut jos huolto ym on saanu wiiman paikkaamaan tai sit joku keikka tms koska nuo scalat ajelee lyhyempää tilausajoa jonkinverran. Nuo Gold Linet alkaa ainakin joiltain osin vaihtaa väriä koska KA-raitaan on maalattu myös RAI-70 ja auto numero 2...

----------


## Palomaa

Onkohan missään päin Suomea enään Wiima N202:sia (niveliä) linjaliikenteessä?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onkohan missään päin Suomea enään Wiima N202:sia (niveliä) linjaliikenteessä?


Rovaniemellä on kai yksi? Vai onko sekään enää linjalla?

----------


## Palomaa

> Rovaniemellä on kai yksi? Vai onko sekään enää linjalla?


Minä, tai zige ei olla lähdössä enään Rovaniemelle, monestakin syystä.  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Minä, tai zige ei olla lähdössä enään Rovaniemelle, monestakin syystä.


Jaa?  :Very Happy:  Ei niitä nivelmalleja taida enää paljoa olla, ainakaan oikeasti linjaliikenteessä.

----------


## Palomaa

> Jaa?  Ei niitä nivelmalleja taida enää paljoa olla, ainakaan oikeasti linjaliikenteessä.


Harmi.  :Sad:  Enään ei viitsi 3:tta kertaa lähteä, viimeks ei nähty kuin ex. Pääkaupunkilaisia Scaloja, yh ei huvita.  :Sad:

----------


## Nak

718bus taitaa ajaa vielä skibus liikennettä ylläs-levi akselilla Helbin vanhoilla wiimoilla

----------


## deepthroat

> 718bus taitaa ajaa vielä skibus liikennettä ylläs-levi akselilla Helbin vanhoilla wiimoilla


Eipä taida ajaa. On käsittääkseni lopettanut toiminnan jo pari kolme vuotta sitten.

----------


## Nak

> Eipä taida ajaa. On käsittääkseni lopettanut toiminnan jo pari kolme vuotta sitten.


Se selittää sitten sen että heidän kotisivuja ei enää löytynyt :P Ennenhän lapin hiihtokeskukset käytti paljonkin N202:a skibusseina, mutta enää niitä ei taida sielläkään olla?  :Sad:

----------


## Jufo

> Se selittää sitten sen että heidän kotisivuja ei enää löytynyt :P Ennenhän lapin hiihtokeskukset käytti paljonkin N202:a skibusseina, mutta enää niitä ei taida sielläkään olla?


Ainakin vielä toissatalvena (maaliskuu 2011), kun olin Ylläksellä hiihtelemässä, siellä todellakin oli N202 yhtenä aluebusseista, joka liikennöi välillä Äkäslompolo - Ylläksen hiihtokeskus. Nykytilanteesta ei tietoa. Toisena bussina oli joku ex-HKL:n puolimatala.

Aluebussin "kotisivut" ja aikataulu:
http://www.yllas.fi/aluebussiskibussi

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämä on kai se skibussia ajava yhtiö. Tuon mukaan ei ole N202:a.
http://pato.1g.fi/kalustolistoja/rinnebussit.htm

----------


## Jufo

> Tämä on kai se skibussia ajava yhtiö. Tuon mukaan ei ole N202:a.
> http://pato.1g.fi/kalustolistoja/rinnebussit.htm


Ok. Muistin kai sitten väärin ja sekoitin tuon Säffle-nivelen N202:een.

----------


## JT

> Ok. Muistin kai sitten väärin ja sekoitin tuon Säffle-nivelen N202:een.


Kyllä Ylläksen ja Levin hiihtokeskuksien SkiBus-liikenne vielä muutama vuosi sitten hoidettiin yksinomaan Wiimoilla. Ohessa kuvia vuosilta 2007 ja 2008.

----------


## Palomaa

> Ohessa kuvia vuosilta 2007 ja 2008.


Hienoja kuvia JT, kiitos noista!  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Onko 718Busseilla yhä Wiimoja?

----------


## Nak

> Onko 718Busseilla yhä Wiimoja?


Kannattaa katsoa tän sivun ensimmäinen viesti  :Wink:

----------


## Pera

Onko Himoksella vielä se Jyväskylän liikenteen Wiima N202 (ex. HKL 8510) käytössä vai joko tämäkin on poistettu?

----------


## bussifriikki

Voiko Vaasassa vielä bongata TKL:n vanhan teli-K202:n?

----------


## killerpop

> Voiko Vaasassa vielä bongata TKL:n vanhan teli-K202:n?


Voi. Ja lisäksi myös yhden UTU-kilpisen Wiimankin.

Muttakun viestiketjun otsikko on, että "Missä on Wiimoja", voisi melkein laajentaa rintamaa ottamalla mukaan mm K200/201, M300/301/302/303/304/305/310/311/352/353. 
Noita K202 edeltäviä paikkurimalleja kun on niitäkin ammattiliikenteessä edelleen.

Oso - Oulun seudun onnikat kertoo kalustolistassaan Paakinahon osalta, että sieltä löytyisi 2x K200, 1x K202 ja 2x M303
http://koti.mbnet.fi/oso/autohaku.php?O=Paakinaho

----------


## antsa

Ja koko Koivisto Auto konsernissa ei ole enää kuin Lahdessa ajeleva 321 JBM-311 jäljellä K202 tai siitä vanhempia Wiimoja.

----------


## Topi

Kajaanissahan on kaksi Wiima K202-autoa, Pohjolan Matka 39 ja 216. Pyörivät talvikaudella linjoilla 2 ja 4, kesäisin löytyvät varikolta varustettuna lapuilla: "poistettu vakuutusrekisteristä". Kuvia: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/searchre...hjolan%20Matka  Ovat siis yhä liikenteessä, sinne siis!

----------


## jodo

> Kajaanissahan on kaksi Wiima K202-autoa, Pohjolan Matka 39 ja 216. Pyörivät talvikaudella linjoilla 2 ja 4, kesäisin löytyvät varikolta varustettuna lapuilla: "poistettu vakuutusrekisteristä". Kuvia: http://topinjunakuvat.1g.fi/searchre...hjolan%20Matka  Ovat siis yhä liikenteessä, sinne siis!


Wiima havaittu linjalla 4 Tiistaina 15.1.

----------


## killerpop

Porissa väheni Wiima K202:t kahdella, kun autojen #15 ja #16 leimat meni umpeen viime syksynä. Saattavat kuitenkin vielä olla tontilla.

----------


## Assamies

Yksi Wiima K202 nähty koulutusajossa Pokkitörmälle noustessa. Periaatteessa olisi saannut aivan hyvää kuvaakin. En viitsinyt alkaa kännykkäkameraa heiluttelemaan.

Etsin muistiinpanot, ja laitan tarkat tapahtumatiedot jäljempänä...

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:20 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:17 ----------

Auton rn-tunnus: BNT-530. Auton perässä keskellä valkoinen kolmiokilpi, joka kertoo ajokoulutuksesta. Pvm. 25.1.-13, klo: 12.49. Havainto tehty perässä ajavan auton, reittibussin penkiltä. Havaintokohde oli matkalla pohjoissuuntaan, Merikosken taskuun ja siitä eteenpäin.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 12:24 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 12:17 ----------

Lisäksi muuta erikoista: bussissa takana vasemmalla, syvä terävä iskujälki taikka lommo. Auto ilmeisesti Koskilinjojen, joskin oli täysin tunnukseton eli vailla logoja/tms.

----------


## bussifriikki

Vieläkös Riihimäellä ajaa se Ventoniemen K202? Oliko se nro 19?

----------


## Pulustaja

> Auto ilmeisesti Koskilinjojen, joskin oli täysin tunnukseton eli vailla logoja/tms.


BNT-530 on OSAO:n, viimeiset Wiimat ajoivat Koskilinjoilla linja-ajonsa 1.6.2012, mutta tämä yksilö meni jo aiemmin OSAO:lle.

----------


## karihoo

> Vieläkös Riihimäellä ajaa se Ventoniemen K202? Oliko se nro 19?


Vielä se BFA-849 = Ventoniemi #19 ajaa ihan täysiä työpäiviä  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Autolinjojen Wiima K202:den, numeroltaan 193, voi nähdä vielä Lappeenrannan seudulla liikenteessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Autolinjojen Wiima K202:den, numeroltaan 193, voi nähdä vielä Lappeenrannan seudulla liikenteessä.


Tässä vielä kuva 193:sta lokakuulta 2012:

----------


## aki

Korsisaaren wiimat M353 #3 vm-87 ja M311 #30 vm-91 ovat edelleen aktiiviajossa, auton 3 bongaa kenties parhaiten arkisin Klaukkalan linja-autoasemalta ja 30 ajelee hyvin usein arkisin U-linjalla 339 Kamppi-Klaukkala. Välillä näitä näkee myös U-linjalla 934 Myyrmäki-Klaukkala.

Pekolalla pitäisi olla myös vielä kaksi wiimaa, #66, wiima M304, vm-87 (ex transbus 75) ja #75, wiima K202, vm-92 (ex veolia/linjebuss/hakunilan liikenne 288) Missäpäin nämä kaksi mahtavat ajella jos ovat vielä liikenteessä?

----------


## Assamies

> BNT-530 on OSAO:n, viimeiset Wiimat ajoivat Koskilinjoilla linja-ajonsa 1.6.2012, mutta tämä yksilö meni jo aiemmin OSAO:lle.


Aivan! Siis ajopeli olikin, entinen Koskilinjat #30. Kyllä sillä minäkin, joskus aikoinaan matkannut. Kiitos vielä tiedosta! :Cool:

----------


## bussifriikki

Minulla oli äskettäin mahdollisuus matkustaa K202:lla. Upea peli! Kuvia ja videoita tulossa.

----------


## zige94

Mikkelissä on näköjään Savonlinjojen #194 Wiima K202. Bongattu 5.3. S 76:n ikkunasta Mikkelissä, pahoittelen tämän vuoksi huonoja kuvia.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässä kuviani Riihimäeltä, Ventoniemen K202:sta. On kuulkaa hieno vehje, äänimaailma oli mahtava  :Cool: 
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ri...helmikuu+2013/

----------


## ess

> Tässä kuviani Riihimäeltä, Ventoniemen K202:sta. On kuulkaa hieno vehje, äänimaailma oli mahtava 
> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ri...helmikuu+2013/


Sisäkuvista voi päätellä jotain matkustajamääristä? :P

----------


## bussifriikki

> Sisäkuvista voi päätellä jotain matkustajamääristä? :P


Ne otettiin heti lähdön jälkeen. Muilla pysäkeillä tuli kyytiin kymmenkunta koululaista suksineen, muita matkustajia ei ollutkaan.

----------


## aki

> Tässä kuviani Riihimäeltä, Ventoniemen K202:sta. On kuulkaa hieno vehje, äänimaailma oli mahtava


Matkustamo on säilynyt lähes alkuperäisessä kunnossa tiikeriraitapenkkeineen joten tämä yksilö kannattaisi ehdottomasti museoida SLHS:n toimesta. Kyseinen autohan edustaa parhaiten Vantaan liikenteen peruskaturia 1980-luvun puolivälistä aina 90-luvun lopulle. Näitä ei taida enää suomesta löytyä kuin pari kappaletta, tämä Ventoniemi 19 (ex VL 205) ja Vaasan paikallisliikenne 6 (ex VL 149)

----------


## bussifriikki

> Matkustamo on säilynyt lähes alkuperäisessä kunnossa tiikeriraitapenkkeineen joten tämä yksilö kannattaisi ehdottomasti museoida SLHS:n toimesta.


Kannatetaan. Muitakin 80- ja 90-lukujen kaupunkibusseja kuuluisi säästää jälkipolville.

----------


## Assamies

> Minulla oli äskettäin mahdollisuus matkustaa K202:lla. Upea peli! Kuvia ja videoita tulossa.


Kyllä, minä voisin sanoa aivan tuota samaa! :Biggrin:  Tänään ajettua: Veljekset Salmelan #48. En ottanut rekkaritietoa talteen ollenkaan. Erittäin miellyttävä, sanoisinko autuas ajopeli matkustaa! :Redface: 

Lipunhinta: 3,60. Ajomatka: Kem r.as - Isohaaran pysäkki, Keminmaan TB:n/Teboil-huoltoaseman vieressä.

Matkalaisia oli useampia, nähdäkseni koululaisia sekä maahanmuuttaja-taustaisia henkilöitä (mamuja).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   :Rolling Eyes: 

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 15:03 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 15:01 ----------

Tiikerinraitapenkeistä: muistaaksein sellainen oli Koskilinjoilla #42. Korjatkaa ihmeessä tietoa, jos olin väärässä! :Wink:

----------


## LateZ

Tänään näkyi Wiima K202 Soini Hellstenin ja Linjaliikenne Kivistön linjalla Forssa-Jokioinen-Humppila (Hellstenin viikko nyt), lähdöillä 14:45 Forssasta ja 15:35 Humppilasta. En  tullut katsoneeksi, ajoiko ko. vaunu linjan kaikki lähdöt, vaiko vain tuon mainitun päivän viimeisen vuoroparin.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Imatralta löytyy linjan 1 vara-autona Pohjolan Liikenne 843 eli Volvo B10M Wiima M311.

----------


## bussifriikki

Onko enää yhtään N202:a liikenteessä Suomen puolella?

----------


## Karosa

> Onko enää yhtään N202:a liikenteessä Suomen puolella?


Ketosen liikenteellä on Rovaniemellä yksi kappale, (#6, BKA-184) tosin en tiedä että onko kesällä ajossa, mutta siellä on ainakin yksi.

----------


## Pulustaja

> Ketosen liikenteellä on Rovaniemellä yksi kappale, (#6, BKA-184) tosin en tiedä että onko kesällä ajossa, mutta siellä on ainakin yksi.


Kyseinen auto ei ole tosiaankaan ajossa kesällä, mutta eipä se ole keväällä, syksyllä tai talvellakaan. Trafin mukaan auto on poistettu liikenteestä jo viime vuonna.

----------


## Karosa

> Trafin mukaan auto on poistettu liikenteestä jo viime vuonna.


Okei, no sitten kalustolista laahaa hieman jäljessä.  :Tongue:

----------


## aulis

> Kyseinen auto ei ole tosiaankaan ajossa kesällä, mutta eipä se ole keväällä, syksyllä tai talvellakaan. Trafin mukaan auto on poistettu liikenteestä jo viime vuonna.


Juu, ilmat pihalla tuo auto makaili varikolla kun viimeksi siellä päin kävin. Syksyllä 2011 taisin viimeisen kerran nähdä tuon liikenteessä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Juu, ilmat pihalla tuo auto makaili varikolla kun viimeksi siellä päin kävin. Syksyllä 2011 taisin viimeisen kerran nähdä tuon liikenteessä.


Ok. Harmin paikka. Ja muualla niitä ei taidakaan olla.

----------


## aki

> Ok. Harmin paikka. Ja muualla niitä ei taidakaan olla.


Kannattanee tehdä lauttamatka lahden toiselle puolelle, Tallinnasta noita vanhoja nivel-wiimoja saattaa vielä löytyä.

----------


## Lasse

> Kannattanee tehdä lauttamatka lahden toiselle puolelle, Tallinnasta noita vanhoja nivel-wiimoja saattaa vielä löytyä.


Eipä ole Wiimoja Tallinnassa enää näkynyt. ATKOllakin ne alkavat olemaan sangen harvinainen näky, ehkä sieltäkin lopullisesti poistuneet keväällä tulleiden muutaman kymmenen uuden Crosswayn ja Ruotsinuiton alta.
Riiassa on ajettu jotain työläiskuljetusta vanhalla Ruotsalaisella nivelellä.

----------


## antti

Toissa päivänä poikkesin Viipurissa ja siellä näkyi useampi Wiima K202 ja tuoreempi malli entinen Helb 9614 liikenteessä.

----------


## Jast

Kouluaikaan saattaa Wiima K202:a löytää Joensuun paikallisliikenteestä. Jos eivät ole poistuneet sieltäkin kaikki.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tietääkö kukaan, miten säännöllisesti Korsisaaren Wiimat #30 ja #47 liikkuvat?

----------


## aki

> Tietääkö kukaan, miten säännöllisesti Korsisaaren Wiimat #30 ja #47 liikkuvat?


Nyt kesällä olen nähnyt vain autoa 30 linjoilla 339, 490, 492 ja 495. Tiedä sitten ajaako mitään vakkarivuoroja vai onko vara-autona näin kesäisin?

----------


## Miska

> Nyt kesällä olen nähnyt vain autoa 30 linjoilla 339, 490, 492 ja 495. Tiedä sitten ajaako mitään vakkarivuoroja vai onko vara-autona näin kesäisin?


Voisin veikata, että noita vanhuksia otetaan kesälläkin ajoon, jos uudempi kalusto on myyty tilausajokeikoille. Tilanne siten varmaan vaihtelee päivittäin.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Ok. Harmin paikka. Ja muualla niitä ei taidakaan olla.


Miten se Porvoon Sköldvikin jalostamon työmatkavuoro jakselee, jotenkin muistelen vielä viime suvena (2012) nähneeni K201-letkun eli N201:n leveän linjakilven vastaantulleessa kulkineessa matkaa taittamassa? Vai olenko nähnyt unta, kun ainakaan Antin kalustolistan mukaan Porvoon väreissä ei sellaisia ryhdikkäitä linjavaunuja enää olisi?
http://pbl.1g.fi/kalusto/porvoo.htm

----------


## Lasse

> Miten se Porvoon Sköldvikin jalostamon työmatkavuoro jakselee, jotenkin muistelen vielä viime suvena (2012) nähneeni K201-letkun eli N201:n leveän linjakilven vastaantulleessa kulkineessa matkaa taittamassa? Vai olenko nähnyt unta, kun ainakaan Antin kalustolistan mukaan Porvoon väreissä ei sellaisia ryhdikkäitä linjavaunuja enää olisi?
> http://pbl.1g.fi/kalusto/porvoo.htm


Kyllä olet vahvasti unentokkurassa liikkunut  :Wink:  Viimeisen nivelen (#42) poistumisestakin on jo useita vuosia, kohta kai lähemmäs 10 vuotta.

----------


## kaakkuri

> Kyllä olet vahvasti unentokkurassa liikkunut  Viimeisen nivelen (#42) poistumisestakin on jo useita vuosia, kohta kai lähemmäs 10 vuotta.


Huh. Onneksi ei tulluit seriffejä vastaan.

 :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tietääkö kukaan, miten säännöllisesti Korsisaaren Wiimat #30 ja #47 liikkuvat?





> Voisin veikata, että noita vanhuksia otetaan kesälläkin ajoon, jos uudempi kalusto on myyty tilausajokeikoille. Tilanne siten varmaan vaihtelee päivittäin.


Tänään näkyi jompi kumpi M310 U-linjalla 490.

----------


## Karosa

> Tänään näkyi jompi kumpi M310 U-linjalla 490.


Jos tarkoitat #30 tai #47, niin #30 on M311 ja #47 on M310 Combi.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos tarkoitat #30 tai #47, niin #30 on M311 ja #47 on M310 Combi.


Okei. No toinen niistä oli 490:llä.

----------


## Skurubisin

Olen kyllä nähnyt Korsisaaren 3, 30 ajossa lähi päivinä ja tällä hetkellä matkustan autossa 47 linjalla 490 08:10 lähdössä Kampista.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Aq-Zu

Onko vielä Veolian Wiima #425 olemassa? Veolialla, vai missä nykysin?

----------


## Prompter

> Onko vielä Veolian Wiima #425 olemassa?


Tuli vastaan puolitoista viikkoa sitten Puistolassa ilmeisesti opetusajossa. Sen tuoreempia havaintoja minulla ei siitä ole

----------


## Miska

> Tuli vastaan puolitoista viikkoa sitten Puistolassa ilmeisesti opetusajossa. Sen tuoreempia havaintoja minulla ei siitä ole


Keskiviikkona tuo VT 425 seisoi Koskelan varikolla.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kemin ympäriltä todella helposti löytää Wiimoja, Velj. Salmela ajaa melko tiheästi Kemi-Tornio -väliä, pääosin K202:lla ja Kutter 8:lla sekä 9:llä.


Miksi muuten Velj. Salmelalla on käytössä ensimmäisen maailmansoda aikaista bussikalustoa? Toki tuo on hieno juttu, että heillä sellaisia on aktiivikäytössä, mutta tietääkö tälle jonkun järkisyyn? Luulisi, että markkinoilta saisi nykyaikaista kalustoa liisarilla, joten pääomaakaan kaluston päivitys ei välttämättä sitoisi milkkutolkulla kertalaakista.

----------


## jpmast

Vastahan noi Salmelan Wiima:t on 25 vuotta vanhoja. Eihän se ole ikä eikä mikään  :Wink: 
Varsinkin kun sitä vertaa saman firman listalta löytyvään N18:sta jolla ikä on 40 v  :Shocked:

----------


## Karosa

Tänään näytti olevan Lahdessa ainut Wiima K202 (JBM-311) täydessä työnteossa linjalla 3.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

> Miksi muuten Velj. Salmelalla on käytössä ensimmäisen maailmansoda aikaista bussikalustoa?


Museokalustolla ajo kuuluu brändiin?

----------


## Eppu

> Tänään näytti olevan Lahdessa ainut Wiima K202 (JBM-311) täydessä työnteossa linjalla 3.


Käsittääkseni tuo monesti liikkuu nimenomaan kolmosen ruuhka-ajan tuplausvuoroissa Hiekkanummeen. Mutta saattaa se tietysti tehdä pitempiäkin päiviä. Syksyllä bongasin tuon 4A:lta yhtenä perjantaina.

----------


## antsa

Ei tuo koko päiviä aja. Yhden kuljettajan ajossa päivittäin johon kuuluu aamulla ja iltapäivällä varavuoroja. Päivällä hän ajaa ruokataukoja.

----------


## joht. Nyman

Törmäsin *tällaiseen* fotoon K202:sta. Kuva on otettu viime marraskuussa Hakaniemessä. Kysymykseni on, onko Veolialla vielä noita ajossa pk-seudulla? Mahtava peli kyllä kaikkinensa, tokkopa K202:sta olisi muuten niin pitkään valmistettu!

Jatkokysymykseni on se, löytyykö mistään Suomesta enää keppivaihteisia Volvo B9M/B10M:iä, joiden niskassa olisi K202:n koppa?

----------


## Nak

> Törmäsin *tällaiseen* fotoon K202:sta. Kuva on otettu viime marraskuussa Hakaniemessä. Kysymykseni on, onko Veolialla vielä noita ajossa pk-seudulla? Mahtava peli kyllä kaikkinensa, tokkopa K202:sta olisi muuten niin pitkään valmistettu!?


Liekö tuo olisi vieläkin Heltechillä lainassa? Veolialla tuon sijoituspaikkana on ollut Koskelan varikko jossa se on toiminut niin ikään koulutuskäytössä. Edit. 
http://koti.mbnet.fi/b10m/tsb/kortti.php?haku=OFV-923 Auto on nyt myyty Varialle koulutuskäyttöön

Eihän kuningas-katuria kuitenkaan valmistettu kuin ~8v. (85-93) kun taas esim. Carrus City tuoteperheen autoja 13v. (92-05) ja Scalaakin 12v. (01-13)

----------


## joht. Nyman

Kiitti Nakille nopeasta vastauksesta!

----------


## 034

Löytyy täältä ilman rekisterikilpiä:
http://kansalaisen.karttapaikka.fi/l...243043&lang=fi

----------


## Pulustaja

> Jatkokysymykseni on se, löytyykö mistään Suomesta enää keppivaihteisia Volvo B9M/B10M:iä, joiden niskassa olisi K202:n koppa?


Vastaan hieman myöhässä, mutta taitaapi kaikki (jos ei niin ainakin osa) Veljekset Salmelan viisi Wiimaa olla keppivaihteisia

----------


## killerpop

> Jatkokysymykseni on se, löytyykö mistään Suomesta enää keppivaihteisia Volvo B9M/B10M:iä, joiden niskassa olisi K202:n koppa?


Tässäkin ketjussa jokusia kertoja mainittu Ventoniemen #19 (ex Linjebuss, Vantaan Liikenne) täyttää ko määritelmän.
http://killerpop.sytes.net/jlb/kortti.php?haku=BFA-849
http://bussit.net/tampere/kortti.php?haku=BFA-849

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Tässäkin ketjussa jokusia kertoja mainittu Ventoniemen #19 (ex Linjebuss, Vantaan Liikenne) täyttää ko määritelmän.
> http://killerpop.sytes.net/jlb/kortti.php?haku=BFA-849
> http://bussit.net/tampere/kortti.php?haku=BFA-849


Ja tuo ventoniemeläinen on siis nimenomaan keppivaihteinen? Vantaalaisissahan ei ollut tuplaajaa, vaikka kepissä sille lovi olikin. Ei kai sitä sitten kaupunkiajossa tarvittu? En tiedä, kun en ole tämän puolen erikoisasiantuntija.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ja tuo ventoniemeläinen on siis nimenomaan keppivaihteinen?.


Näin on 


Kuvia

----------


## killerpop

Ja ajossa ovat edelleen, tänään Helsingistä Kangasalle kulkiessa näkyi sekä tuo Ventoniemi #19 lähdössä klo 16:55 lähtöä Varuskuntaan linjalla 3 ja Pekola #75 Hämeenlinnassa 17:20 Turenkiin. Nykyisin tuo Pekola #75 on muuten HPK:n mainosasussa.

----------


## SD202

> Nykyisin tuo Pekola #75 on muuten HPK:n mainosasussa.


Mahtaako olla ainoa bussi Suomessa, joka on rekisteröidyn yhdistyksen sponsoroima?  :Very Happy: 
(HPK taitaa olla jääkiekon sm-liigajoukkueista ainoa, joka on edelleen ry -muotoinen, kaikki muut taitavat olla osakeyhtiöitä.)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lahden Liikenteen 321 eli Wiima K202 ajoi eilen (ja ajanee tänäänkin) Summer Up -bussia.

----------


## antsa

Veikkaan että on sen auton tj-ajot menossa. Säästivät tähän viikonloppuun kaikki jotka kohta poistetaan. Täällä kuitenki tapahtuu nyt viikonloppuna Suur-Hollola ravit ja Summer Up. Niissä paljon lisäliikennettä normaaliin.

----------


## Bussipoika

Wiimoihin liittyen, eilen tuli Petroskoissa tälläinen Wiima vastaan: http://i59.tinypic.com/2uykl0o.jpg. Osaisiko kukaan kertoa tuon erittäin epätarkan puhelinkuvan perusteella, mikä Wiima on kyseessä?

----------


## Nak

> Wiimoihin liittyen, eilen tuli Petroskoissa tälläinen Wiima vastaan: http://i59.tinypic.com/2uykl0o.jpg. Osaisiko kukaan kertoa tuon erittäin epätarkan puhelinkuvan perusteella, mikä Wiima on kyseessä?


Ei Wiima vaan Delta City S

----------


## Bussipoika

> Ei Wiima vaan Delta City S


Edessä lukee kuitenkin Wiima, joten näin vähän vähemmän näihin perehtyneenä luulin että oli Wiima  :Embarassed:

----------


## Nak

> Edessä lukee kuitenkin Wiima, joten näin vähän vähemmän näihin perehtyneenä luulin että oli Wiima


On siinä myös Delta Planin dP logo. Ei tuo varmaan niin uusi ole, että Wiima ja Delta (ja Ajokki) olisivat olleet jo kimpassa?

----------


## kiitokurre

Tuossa http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/53862/#n59816

----------


## Bussipoika

> On siinä myös Delta Planin dP logo. Ei tuo varmaan niin uusi ole, että Wiima ja Delta (ja Ajokki) olisivat olleet jo kimpassa?





> Tuossa http://fotobus.msk.ru/vehicle/53862/#n59816


Noniin, saatiin tähänkin selvyys.. Eli aiemmin edessä on ollut Scania112-kyltti, mutta nyt siihen on vain tökätty tuo Wiiman ritilä eteen...

Tämän auton Suomi-ajoista muistuttaa vielä tässä kuvassa selvesti näkyvä PL:n fontilla pistetty autonumero 841ja TLO:n logo: http://fotobus.msk.ru/photo/94391/

----------


## bussifriikki

Vieläkö Carrus City L:iä on missään päin Suomea ajossa?

----------


## Neoplan

> Vieläkö Carrus City L:iä on missään päin Suomea ajossa?


Pekolan liikenteeltä löytyy yksi.https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=HGV-307

----------


## bernemi

> Pekolan liikenteeltä löytyy yksi.https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=HGV-307


Eipä tuo ainakaan ajossa ole ollut 2018 jälkeen, milloin katsastus meni umpeen.

----------


## eemeli113

> Pekolan liikenteeltä löytyy yksi.https://bussikirjasto.fi/tsb/kortti.php?haku=HGV-307


Ei oo ajossa, mutta on Pekolalla säilytettynä.

----------


## bussitietäjä

Onko Tallinnassa nivel Carrukset vielä käytössä?

----------


## volvojees

Entä onko vielä Volvo City L:iä?

----------


## 8.6

> Onko Tallinnassa nivel Carrukset vielä käytössä?


Viimeiset poistuivat viime vuonna.



> Entä onko vielä Volvo City L:iä?


Savonlinnassa saattaa olla SL 734, joka on havaittu linjalla ainakin syyskuun alkupuolella.

----------


## Neoplan

Ei liity Wiimoihin millään tavalla, mutta sopisi silti tähän ketjuun. Onko jossain päin Suomea vielä Lahti 402:sia ajossa?

----------


## bussitietäjä

> Ei liity Wiimoihin millään tavalla, mutta sopisi silti tähän ketjuun. Onko jossain päin Suomea vielä Lahti 402:sia ajossa?


Tälle on oma ketju http://jlf.fi/f27/14507-viimeiset-la...-liikenteessa/

----------


## Kuukkeli25

> Viimeiset poistuivat viime vuonna.
> 
> Savonlinnassa saattaa olla SL 734, joka on havaittu linjalla ainakin syyskuun alkupuolella.


Savonlinnassa vaikuttaa tällä hetkellä neljä siti-ällää; #731734. Näiden tultua syksyn mittaan maisemiin Ivecot hävisivät katukuvasta.

----------

